

Tip: Work around the iPhone alarm bug with Google Calendar - jarin
http://jarinheit.posterous.com/tip-work-around-the-iphone-alarm-bug-with-goo

======
zbanks
Why do iPhones have so many alarm bugs?

~~~
jarin
It _should_ be a simple thing, but I do know that working with timezones and
daylight saving time can often be a huge pain in the ass. Lots of
opportunities for bugs.

